# Net Nanny for iPhone



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I just ran across a new iOS app for the iPhone.

I have never found an app that would track content use on a factory iOS device before (Android has tons of them)and thought this might be useful for spouses keeping tabs on their SO.

Official Site for Net Nanny | Parental Internet Controls | Net Nanny

I can`t seem to find out if the app can be hidden or not.

Just FYI


----------



## Confused_and_bitter (Aug 6, 2011)

From the description it says that it disables the other web browsers on the phone and if the user wants to browse the web they have to go thru NetNanny so if used to keep tabs the SO will know. And it isn't available till March :/ good idea for those that have smartphones for their kids.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

iTunes remains the best "tracker" for the iPhone for now. It creates a file which tracks all usage (calls, texts, deleted texts, browser history) pretty much everything - when synced to the iPhone.

A buddy of mine figured out a way to do this "wireless". Anytime the iPhone is near the home wireless router - it sync with iTunes.

Of course the home computer has to be running to do this and the computer has to have iTunes installed.


----------



## Tigrlily (Dec 27, 2011)

TDSC60 said:


> iTunes remains the best "tracker" for the iPhone for now. It creates a file which tracks all usage (calls, texts, deleted texts, browser history) pretty much everything - when synced to the iPhone.
> 
> A buddy of mine figured out a way to do this "wireless". Anytime the iPhone is near the home wireless router - it sync with iTunes.
> 
> Of course the home computer has to be running to do this and the computer has to have iTunes installed.


Can you explain this a little bit more? Message me, if that is easier? Thanks.


----------



## Tigrlily (Dec 27, 2011)

The reason I ask is because my H's old iphone (that he conveniently lost over the summer) was last backed up in May, 2011. I discovered his affair in June.

He has a new phone now that I'm trusting I would not find anything on, because I've been told the affair was ended and I have no proof otherwise.

But, I have this old phone backup from May that I'd love to see. I installed a backup recovery program that did pull all of the texts from his phone from like 2009-2011, but there was not a single text between them revealed (and there were thousands over a 5 mo period). From what I understand, this is because he deleted the texts before the backup occurred. 

How would I see those texts? Is it even possible? Thanks.


----------



## BrknHearted (Jan 15, 2012)

i would love to know the answer to this as well. my husband texted thousands of times a month and it seemed impossible to stop. now that i caught him he says there is no more contact and he cut her out of his life completely...but i don't know how he did that. it was like an addiction, he texted her all day long. suddenly, now that i know, she's not texting him and he's not texting her? and he never told her to leave him alone? he never said it was over and he chooses to work on our marriage? 

i suspect they found a way around this, but i'm not an iphone user and i don't know how to check his out without becoming a psycho about it. 

i know they can text via the verizon website for free and it doesn't show up on their logs, but i'm not sure he's doing it. of course, he tells me he isn't getting contacted by her, but even if his will is super strong...i know hers can't be... a look at old cellphone bills for the past year show they never went more than a few days without texting.


----------



## BrknHearted (Jan 15, 2012)

i do know that there is some sort of recovery stick you can use to hook an iphone up to a computer and it recovers the old deleted texts and emails from that phone, but i'm not sure it would work with your backup and it's about $170.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

OK. I think I will see my friend sometime in the coming week. He works in IT and telecommunications so I believe what he told me.

I think I got it right, but I'll make sure and get the tech details from him on how to do it, limitations, expectations, etc.

Tigerlily: I think that iTunes creates a file on the computer everytime the phone is backed-up. I thought you could see, if a text was deleted, maybe not the actual text it's self.

Unsure about details, but I will find out. I once saw step by step instructions with pictures on how to recover and read the iTunes back-up file on this site. But can't remember who put it up.

BrknHearted: Simplest and quickest way for him and her to avoid the phone bill. Pre-paid phone bought for both. No phone bill. When they run out of minutes. They simply go back and load it with more.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

This is what burners are for.


----------



## BrknHearted (Jan 15, 2012)

i've been on the lookout for a burn phone, but haven't seen one yet. he always keeps his phone on vibrate so it wouldn't ring, i know he's not using his iphone to text like he used to, because he rarely brings it out anymore. i have been watching his pockets to see about a bulge and i've considering borrowing his car to go to the store just so i can search for one. 

but to be honest, that's not the kind of relationship i want and i don't want a gps locator on his phone, or to check up behind him. as i'm processing all of it, i'm really at the point where it's time to cut him loose. i deserve better than to monitor my husband like a child.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I've been messing with Skype on my Android. Even that leaves a trail. 
http://cs.gmu.edu/~xwangc/Publications/CCS05-VoIPTracking.pdf
albeit it's a probabilistic based approach. I'm thinking that until someone builds VoIP that uses multiple randomized sequenced streams (like realtime torrents) which are then reassembled into isochronus streams with a given acceptable degradation then VoIP will remain traceable in practice. 

Word to the wise, we can find YOU if we look hard enough.


----------



## Tigrlily (Dec 27, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> I've been messing with Skype on my Android. Even that leaves a trail.
> http://cs.gmu.edu/~xwangc/Publications/CCS05-VoIPTracking.pdf
> albeit it's a probabilistic based approach. I'm thinking that until someone builds VoIP that uses multiple randomized sequenced streams (like realtime torrents) which are then reassembled into isochronus streams with a given acceptable degradation then VoIP will remain traceable in practice.
> 
> Word to the wise, we can find YOU if we look hard enough.


Oh my goodness, I have NO idea what you just said!  Which is probably why I've turned out to be a crappy Detective. Sigh.

I know the OW spent several weeks in Ireland, and they still communicated. I know he set up a Meebo account, which he explained had something to do with being able to text while she was out of the country, but I've logged into his Meebo account and nothing is there at all. No trace of any of that activity on his phone either. One night she sent a text via Meebo (4 of them) that popped up on his screen but he had a password code and I couldn't open the phone to investigate further (this was before DDay). When I casually asked to see his phone (he did not know what I had seen) he gave it to me, and when I opened up his regular texts nothing was there. So I have no idea where the Meebo texts 'landed' in his phone, and I wasn't able to find them (but I know exactly what I saw). Bottom line, I don't understand Meebo at all, but I suspect they used it frequently even when she was in town b/c it obviously did not show up in his regular texts, which I'm sure was preferable.

I know she also would Skype him, as a text, according to him. I have never had any idea how to even investigate this tangent, since I've never Skyped.

I know that he has a strict work email account with Exchange, that I have no password to. BUt I don't think they emailed on this, since it could have caused work problems. He has an aol account (AIM, actually - the free version) that I know they used bc he accidentally left about 5-6 emails scattered throughout his boxes, which is how I had my DDay. I have no idea how to access deleted emails, and BOY, would I LOVE to be able to. I've been told with AIM you cannot, but then I've been told there are programs that can. I have had no luck.

I also have that one last phone backup from May, before that phone went missing and he replaced it with a new one. But like I said, it did not retrieve deleted texts, and of course, they had all been deleted.

On top of all of this it's been 6 months now since DDay, so it's not like any of the stuff I'd love to get my hands on is fresh.

Probably should just drop it, but it haunts me. It's information I just feel like I need to have. Just think I've run out of options (or at the very least have exhausted my limited know-how).


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

iPhone Backup Extractor for Windows and Mac there is a free version but you will wabt the full $29 version
works one thing remember to remove it from the start menu list after using it. Also if you have confronted WS 
and they agree to transparency the iphone should be yours to look at whenever you want so get icloud account and get find my phone
does wonders for peace of mind - if they haven't agreed to transparency then you have a lot more work ahead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

The issue isn't can you put something on a phone to dump it. The question is can you do it secretly. The technical details behind dumping a phone are built in to most phones now. But how to surreptitiously do it while you have very limited access to the phone can be quite hard. 

The question you need to ask yourself is, is it worth it?


----------



## Tigrlily (Dec 27, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> The issue isn't can you put something on a phone to dump it. The question is can you do it secretly. The technical details behind dumping a phone are built in to most phones now. But how to surreptitiously do it while you have very limited access to the phone can be quite hard.
> 
> The question you need to ask yourself is, is it worth it?


VERY wise words. 

There is a part of me holding myself back. I had a very small glimpse into the calibre of their EA that came in love letter she wrote to him. Other than that, I only found bits and pieces of light-hearted, joking-type emails between them (maybe a total of 2), plus about three more that had poems she wrote to him.

This much I know: H has always been plagued with a considerable amount of amnesia regarding the affair. Once I convinced him that I really did need specific information (and that holding back was not protecting me at all), I do believe he put his best foot foward to reveal all that he could remember. But certain things still don't make sense.

I know that he and the OW exchanged texts that numbered in the thousands, yet both of them told me (separately of one another) that their primary form of communication was via email. That blew my mind...it seemed they texted from sun up to sundown...where was the time for all of the added emails?

I've scanned our computer to the meager extent of what I know to do and I've uncovered nothing. He did not write to her from home on our AIM account that I know of, but I hoped that somehow since I had access to his AIM passwords on our computer that I'd uncover something saved somewhere in a cache, etc. Dead end. I've tried searching for hidden or deleted files and nothing, but I'm not sure I'm even doing the searches effectively.

I have never seen a single piece of written ANYthing from him to her. I know what her feelings were, because she made that clear in her letter. What haunts me is what he was saying to her...what my H was capable of sharing with and telling this other woman. 

I honestly don't know if knowing would make it better or worse. But I do feel like not knowing the extent of what my H shared and gave to her, emotionally, is what keeps me guarded and unhealed. Sometimes what you imagine is so much worse than what is real, and I guess that is what I'm trying to find out.

It's been 6 months since DDay and I can't let go of it. He's been as transparent as he can be, but that's so easy given that everything (EVERYTHING) has been deleted and erased. 

I did get the backup recovery thing for his phone, but it uncovered undeleted texts - of course, nothing between them, because they had been deleted. I read something about being able to also see deleted texts, but I could never find a way to successfully get this to happen. The phone is now missing, so I only have that one backup from May to dig around in.


----------



## henson (Aug 30, 2012)

I know that net nanny works like Aobo Filter for Mac to block website on Mac, but I never know that it also works on iPhone. Does it also block website or game on iOS?


----------

